# CT seminar review



## dearnis.com (Nov 4, 2002)

Slightly belated, October was a hectic month for me.
On October 26th I attened the annual friendship seminar in Willimantic, CT hosted by Donald Soucy.  The event was essentially an open mat seminar where different instructors presented their art  with a view towards sharing. 
 This year for, I believe, the second year running, Master Brian Zawlinski taught a Modern Arnis session. I have known Brian for quite a few years, and always enjoy getting some mat time with him.  He shared a good, tight overview of counters to angles one and two, both stick and empty hand.  I was was impressed with the way he integrated correction to common beginner errors as the next technique in line, avoiding any negative reinforcrement for those picking up a stick for the first time.
Brian's "big group" teaching style has also tightened up nicely over the last few years.  For those who dont know him he is a genuinely humble person with a great dedication to the art of Modern Arnis and to Professor Presas.  It was great to see his dedication to the art "upstage" his reluctance to be the center of attention.
All told the morning session was good time; experienced players and first timers worked well together, and there was not a breath of politics in the air.
Chad
Not a plug for or endorsement of anyone, just my short impression of a good morning doing Modern Arnis!!  Great job Brian!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 4, 2002)

Can you recall what counters he taught for those angles? I'm curious how many he gave.


----------



## modarnis (Nov 4, 2002)

This is not an exhaustive list, but each style has 1 hour and 10 minutes:

Basic footwork/slice check counter to both angles

Abercidario (Obstruction Removal) Stick and Empty Hand to both angles.

Wristlock and hanging lock  off a hand intercepted #2 Strike

Center Lock off a hand intercepted #1 Strike

Cane Takedown as a follow up to #2 strike (roll to bicep with check hand/insert thrust )

Empty hand versus #2 to single lock with cane

Empty hand versus #1 (passing disarm off body) to diving throw

Real Basic stuff off the primary angles.  Most of the attendees had never picked up a stick but in an hour they had a great taste of this art and its potential for connections

I have known and trained with Brian Z since the early 1980's.  He is a highly skilled arnis player and truly a gentleman.  If you have the chance to train with him, it will be worth your while


----------

